# My Axolotl tank



## logisticsguy

We just set up a new axolotl tank.


----------



## Romad

Love it!! Are they really hard to keep?

Any chance we can get a full tank shot?


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks! They are fairly easy to keep. The main problem seems to be keeping a cool tank. Axolotl do not do well in temps over 20c. Cool water species. Many of the betta keeping things are true for these guys as far as water changes and keeping ammonia ect. at bay. They enjoy a cycled tank and start out with bbs and microworms then bloodworms and as adults love earthworms. Fascinating species that is virtually extinct in the wild. They can regrow limbs. I will try to get a full tank shot and maybe one of my bigger girl Sally Mander who is in her own tank.


----------



## Romad

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks! They are fairly easy to keep. The main problem seems to be keeping a cool tank. Axolotl do not do well in temps over 20c. Cool water species. Many of the betta keeping things are true for these guys as far as water changes and keeping ammonia ect. at bay. They enjoy a cycled tank and start out with bbs and microworms then bloodworms and as adults love earthworms. Fascinating species that is virtually extinct in the wild. They can regrow limbs. I will try to get a full tank shot and maybe one of my bigger girl Sally Mander who is in her own tank.


Sally Mander  That just made me smile.


----------



## logisticsguy

Worm fight. the battle went on for over an hour for this worm.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Wow, i didn't know you could keep a whole bunch of them together. Most people advise to keep them singular or in a pair in a large tank, have you found any problems??

Fantastic pics BTW, love the tank!


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks! Yes I have seen sites that recommend not keeping them together. I have found you can but they have to be very close to the same size. Once they get bigger they don't have cannibalistic tendencies anymore. Its also important to keep them well fed so they don't feel the need to chomp on each others feet or gills. So far I haven't had any problems keeping the group together as they have gotten along very well. I try to keep the water clean by doing a 50% water change 2x per week.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Wow, ok! I really learnt something new today!


----------



## Romad

Loving the "Lady and the Tramp" photo :thumbsup:


----------



## logisticsguy

The Axolotl gang outgrew the 35g and now are all together in a 75g tank. Sally Mander is happy to have friends now and make axie stacks with. Moving this species to a new tank seemed very stressful for them. There are caves and hides to keep them comfortable and a big feed of earthworms has got them smiling again.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im so excited. Was cleaning the axolotl tank and was rinsing the sponge filter, EEW wth is this goo on the filter? Then look at the other filter with lots of this goo and goo on plants too. Upon inspection little eggs inside all this goo... omg we have axolotle eggs! Now I know why Sally Mander was hanging from her bum off the filter last night she was pregnant. Now I have to remove them from the aquarium into a separate tank. It takes 17 days to hatch. I didn't expect any breeding until spring so Im not really ready yet. I will get some pics of the eggs tonight.


----------



## logisticsguy

So they baby Axolotls are 6 weeks old and finally getting back legs. They have been on nhbbs from the start and are stating to eat mini bloodworms and spirulina brine shrimps. Nearly extinct in the wild but can do well in aquariums. If your looking for a unique aquarium pet I can give you a good deal on a baby axolotl. I cant ship, it is too cold here but you can pickup local in Calgary.


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## logisticsguy

Best of friends.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I always look forward to new photos of your Axolotl friends. You made my day!


----------



## alysalouise

So cool!
Someone is selling aome babies local to me. Just hatched yesterday, they plan to sell them once they can eat blood worms. I'm planning to get a pair for my older brother for his birthday, he's been wanting one forever


----------

